# Squealing Noise From Propane Tank



## BuffaloOutback (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi!
I have a 2013 Outback 210RS. I have two 30lb propane tanks that have recently been filled. When I have the left tank on there is a squealing noise from the regulator. When I flip over to the right tank it goes away. Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## E Zurcher (Mar 13, 2014)

Sometimes the tanks are slightly overfilled and will squeal a bit until they are used for a while. Has to do with the overflow prevention valve all tanks are supposed to have. Sometimes they will cause the regulator to put out low pressure. Try turning on your tank valves very slowly until fully open. It can reset the regulator.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Air causes the squealing. Is the squealing tank new? It won't cause a problem and will likely quit after all the air is purged.
I had this happen to me and after many phone calls was assured it was not a permanent issue.
Tank could be purged by a propane supplier, but I would not likely return to whoever filled the tank, as their equipment has an issue. It they are a reliable supplier, call them and have the tank purged/refilled at their expense.

Dave


----------

